# Best brushed motor for a traxxas stampede XL-5



## hawkeye13222 (Aug 9, 2009)

i recently purchased a 27x1 trinity motor, that recently died
this is my 3rd motor in 9 months
what is the best brushed motor for a stampede geared at 19/90


----------



## DOUGHBOY (May 7, 2008)

None Go Brushless.... But If You Have To Stick With Brushed Equipment Try To Find One Of Mike Boylands Ultra Bird Motors.. They Are A 19turn Trinity Motor Easy To Read Timing... Very Fast And Will Last A Long Time You Can Find Them In The Oval Swap And Sell Section Here On H/t


----------



## rustytraxx (May 18, 2009)

Orion 15t or 17t.


----------



## hawkeye13222 (Aug 9, 2009)

the brushed motors ive looked at have been orion 17x2 motors, and trinity speed gems 15t and 17t, 
im also looking at buying at 13-15 tooth pinion gear set


----------



## SMROCKET (Nov 16, 2001)

I have boxes of motors I will never use send me your email and I will get back to you SRM


----------



## hawkeye13222 (Aug 9, 2009)

ok, i pm'd you my email,
SRM??


----------

